# Xerinola hits 1000!!



## betulina

*FEM GRESCA, FEM GATZARA, FEM** XERINOLA**!!! 

*Enhorabona i moltes gràcies per toooots els teus posts, per tota la teva ajuda i la teva simpatia!!!

*Que en vinguin moltíssims més, eh!! *

Una abraçada, guapa!​

​


----------



## Mei

A veure, només han passat uns 30 minuts, no arribo tard avui.... ujum.... HOLA? On és la festa? Va, que el cava calent no val res!!! Preparats per la gresca?

 MOLTES FELICITATS JOVENETA i MOLTES GRÀCIES PER LA TEVA AJUDA 

Fins aviat petits!

Mei


----------



## Xerinola

*UEUEUEUEUEUEUEUEUEUEU!*
*MOLTES GRÀCIES REINES!*
*JA TINC EL CAVA PREPARAT I EL PA AMB "TOMATA" BEN "XUCAT" AMB UN BON FUET!  *

*GRÀCIES A VOSALTRES PER TOT! *
*UNA ABRAÇADA BEN FORTA A LES DUES!*​ 


XERINOLA


----------



## krolaina

Yo te lo escribiría en catalán si pudiese... , pero también quería felicitarte por tus primeros 1000 que de tanta ayuda sirven.
Veamos, te mando un...petonet? (nada, tendré que estudiar más  )
¡Muchas felicidades!


----------



## Xerinola

Hola Krolaina!
¡Muchísimas gracias por tus palabras y por tu "petonet"! Por cierto, ¡lo has escrito perfectamente!

¡Un abrazo enorme!
X:


----------



## Antpax

Moltes Felicitats per teus 1.000. Lo siento, hasta aquí llego. Lo dicho, muchas felicidades, siempre eres de una gran ayuda.

Salut y una abraçada.

Ant


----------



## Xerinola

¡Antpax!

¡MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS POR TODO Y SOBRETODO POR TU ESFUERZO PARA ESCRIBIRME UNAS PALABRAS EN CATALÁN!  

¡UN GRAN ABRAZO PARA MADRID!

X:


----------



## Eugin

*¡Cheee!!!! ¡No puede ser ésto!!! ¡Hay que poner orden!! *
*¡Todas felicitaciones españolas en este hilo en honor a Xerinola!!!  ¡Inadmisible!!! *

*Por eso acá se hace presente una argentina (y porteña) para agregar un toque "arrabalero" a este hilo y agradecerle a esa hermanita felina mía por todas sus contribuciones y sus ganas de ayudar!!!  *

*Espero que te guste **el dulce **que traje para celebrar tu primer milestone dentro del foro!!! ¡Seguramente luego quedarás **así**!!!*  


*¡Felicitaciones, amiga!!*

*Abrazote desde Buenos Aires*


----------



## Xerinola

*¡MUCHAS GRACIAS EUGIN, ME HA ENCANTADO TU REGALITO!*
*¡QUE MONOOOOOO!*

*¡TU HERMANITA FELINA ESPAÑOLA TE MANDA UN FUERTE ABRAZO! *

*MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TODO*

*X:*​


----------



## irene.acler

*He tenido el placer de compartir contigo algunos posts en el foro Italiano-Español..y quiero agradecerte muchísimo por tu ayuda!*

*Felicitaciones!*


----------



## Xerinola

*GRAZIE MILLE PER IL TUO AIUTO, IRENE!*
*CI VEDIAMO NEL FORUM ITALIANO!*
*BACI E ABBRACCI  *

*X:*​


----------



## Xerinola

*GRAZIE MILLE PER IL TUO AIUTO, IRENE!*
*CI VEDIAMO NEL FORUM ITALIANO!*
*BACI E ABBRACCI  *​ 
*X:*​


----------



## xOoeL

*Moltes felicitats. *

PD: No tiene nada que ver, pero me encantan tu avatar y tu firma .


----------



## Xerinola

¡Gracias Xooel!
Y felicidades a ti también, me llevas mucha ventajaaaaa

Saludos
X:


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Como sigas así ¡pronto tendrás que cambiar de avatar para un bicho más grande!

Enhorabuena y gracias por traernos la xerinola
Un beso
Martine


----------



## xOoeL

Si Martine no lo llega a decir, no me habría coscado de lo que significa tu apodo en catalán ni de toda la historia que tiene detrás (lo he buscado en Internet ).  
1503, fecha para recordar... lástima de los franceses que perdieron .  
Ea, pues ya he aprendido algo nuevo.
Gracias y felicidades otra vez .


----------



## chics

Felicitats Xerinola!
T'has guanyat un premi extra!


----------



## Xerinola

*¡Muchísimas Gracias Cintia, Chics y Xooel!*
*¡Me han encantado vuestros regalos  !*
*Estáis todos invitados a una copa de cava y a "pa amb tomata"  *
*¡Un abrazo a todos!*​


----------



## krolaina

xOoeL said:


> Si Martine no lo llega a decir, no me habría coscado de lo que significa tu apodo en catalán ni de toda la historia que tiene detrás (lo he buscado en Internet ).
> 1503, fecha para recordar... lástima de los franceses que perdieron .
> Ea, pues ya he aprendido algo nuevo.
> Gracias y felicidades otra vez .


 
Ya somos dos...  Me habíais dejado con la duda! (bueno, con la ignorancia), hay que ver lo que se aprende por estos lares...curioso! (Lo siento X, me sacas del petonet...)


----------



## Xerinola

krolaina said:


> Ya somos dos... Me habíais dejado con la duda! (bueno, con la ignorancia), hay que ver lo que se aprende por estos lares...curioso! (Lo siento X, me sacas del petonet...)


 
krolaina: ¿Cómo te voy a sacar el petonet? Al contrario, ahora que sabes lo que en realidad significo....te doy ¡dos petonets!


----------



## RIU

XERINOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!

EI! Que no estava al lloro! Moltes felicitats per la primera "K"


----------



## Xerinola

Ei Moltes gràcies RIU!
Per la primera "K"????? 

Una abraçadaaaaa
X:


----------



## Cecilio

Reconec que no sabia què significava "xerinola" fins que he llegit els posts d'aquest fil... Ara ja sé una paraula més en la nostra llengua!


*ENHORABONA PELS TEUS PRIMER MIL, XERINOLA!!!!*


----------



## frida-nc

Añado mis respetos, felicitaciones y gracias.  
Siempre es un placer encontrarte, pero si quiero encontrarte con más frecuencia, ¡tendré que andar por muchos foros!
Eres *única*. 
¡Aplausos!


----------



## Xerinola

¡Muchas gracias a los dos: Cecilio y Frida!
¡Un placer para mi también "forear" con vosotros!

UN abrazo
X:


----------



## femmejolie

Moltes felicitats i moltes gràcies per tots els moments que hem viscut junts.
Moltes felicitats pels teus comentaris que ens ajuden a tots i totes ... Continua així... com a mínim 1000 post més! 
Un petó (= bacio)/ peton (=bacione)/petonet (=bacetto, bacino) molt fort !!


----------



## Xerinola

Grazie mille Femmejolie!
Una super abraçadaaaaaaaa!

X:


----------

